# What Type Of Pack?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What type of pack?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Internal is the only way to go! Get back in 8-12 miles and enjoy the fishing and scenery, can't wait for our annual backpacking trip.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted internal but I actually like external for strapping decoy bags to when I've got a long walk ahead of me, internal for packing stuff up on the front or up into the backcountry hunting, and a daypack when I'm out jumpshooting or just messing around somewhere I need a bit of gear with me but not enough for a planned overnighter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I voted internal but I actually like external for strapping decoy bags to when I've got a long walk ahead of me, internal for packing stuff up on the front or up into the backcountry hunting, and a daypack when I'm out jumpshooting or just messing around somewhere I need a bit of gear with me but not enough for a planned overnighter.


Geeze, good point. I forgot about decoy packs. Lots of people use them out here. I use my monster Cabela's decoy bag as much as my, if not more, than my other packs.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It depends totally on what you are using the pack for. Sure hate to carry out meat on an internal pack if I had the option of using an external. I like my internal for packing into fish. I always looked at them like the internal was the wide receiver pack- I could cruise in them and cut in and out of heavy terrain. The external was the linebacker- I could carry a lot but it was plodding along in pretty smooth terrain. Benefits to both- just understand what you need it for.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

If you go with an internal frame bag, check out VORTEX brand bags. They are made here in Utah, and come with a lifetime warranty. I believe you can still go down to the factory and have one fitted by an in-house expert.

I have been using one (four to six long trips a year) for about 10 years. It is bombproof, and local!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> I voted internal but I actually like external for strapping decoy bags to when I've got a long walk ahead of me, internal for packing stuff up on the front or up into the backcountry hunting, and a daypack when I'm out jumpshooting or just messing around somewhere I need a bit of gear with me but not enough for a planned overnighter.


You said it.

The right tool for the right job. And like guns, one is not enough.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Internal; even with meat loads. I like the load pulled in close to my back. I use Badlands and have had excellent results with them. I can bivy 3-4 days with the Hypervent. I keep a 4500 in the truck for meat hauls (1st load out in the Hyper, with bivy gear attached). I also use the 4500 in cold weather or when backpacking with the wife and grandkids. I will be using a Kelty external if I draw the bear permit this year: lashing bulky loads of fryer grease, dog food and donuts etc for baiting. Last fall I hauled a cow out in the Hypervent because I forgot the 4500(**** senility)  . Probably more weight than the pack was designed for but it did well. The 4500 would have been much better though.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are going to have more than 50lbs on your back, I would go external frame. They handle weight SO much better than internal frames. External frame packs will distribute the weight much more evenly than any internal frame pack.

I don't go backpacking with more than 40lbs anymore, so I use a really light internal frame pack for most of my outings.

Make sure you try the pack on before you purchase it. You wouldn't buy any trail hiking boots with out doing so, the pack is no different. It needs to fit properly otherwise it will tear you apart.

I am a big fan of Osprey, but there are many others that are good brands too.


----------

